# NZ reserve bank selling $



## x2rider (11 June 2007)

The reserve bank of Nz has been in the market trying to cool the rampant dollar. This has already dropped a cent today and could be a nice quick trade when the overseas markets kick in.
 Cheers Martin


----------



## Broadside (15 June 2007)

x2rider said:


> The reserve bank of Nz has been in the market trying to cool the rampant dollar. This has already dropped a cent today and could be a nice quick trade when the overseas markets kick in.
> Cheers Martin




The government has lost control of the economy, they need a lower dollar but if they cut rates house prices will kick up again and if the dollar falls inflation will break out.  So instead NZ runs massive current account deficits, and primary industry which is NZ's most important earner cops it in the neck.  It's a joke.  When the NZD turns it won't be because of the RBNZ or the government, it will be the markets deciding this is unsustainable, and it could be ugly.


----------

